# Race Face Fertigungsfehler bei Deus XC



## hardflipper (3. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

das ist jetzt meine dritte Race Face Deus XC Kurbel. Ich versuche mal meine Emotionen zurückzustellen und sachlich zu bleiben.

Warum kann ein Teil das 379  kostet nicht einwandfrei sein??? Ich bin kein Einzelfall. Anscheinend hat Race Face eine wahnsinns Stückzahl solchen Edelschrotts produziert!

Ein Kumpel von mir hat auch ne "krumme". Und der Bike Acktion Mann hat gesagt, dass alle mehr oder weniger krumm sind!
Nur hat es außer mir noch kaum einer bemerkt und es wird nach dem Motto was ich nicht weiß... verfahren  

Mann sollte die Dinger so lange boykottieren bis sie wieder parallele Kurbeln bauen!!! 

Argumente mit Totpunkt-überwindung sind für mich nur ne faule Ausrede 

Hier noch die Bilder damit man versteht was gemeint ist! Sind am Pedalauge 7 mm Versatz!


----------



## hardflipper (3. Oktober 2006)

An diesem Bild kann man sehen, dass der linke Kurbelarm nicht mit dem Rechten fluchtet.

Sieht in echt noch wilder aus als auf dem Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (4. Oktober 2006)

Gilt das Problem nur für die 2007er(?) Deus Kurbeln? (Und wirklich alle Deus-Kurbeln?) 



> Und der Bike Acktion Mann hat gesagt, dass alle mehr oder weniger krumm sind!



Hat er  wirklich nur  das gesagt oder was hat er denn noch mehr dazu geäussert. 

Es kann natürlich sein, dass es ein Produktionsfehler bei einer bestimmten Serie ist, die bis jetzt  vielleicht noch nicht so aufgefallen ist. Jede gute Firma kann auch mehr oder weniger Fehler machen, die Frage ist nur: Steht die Firma auch zu ihren Fehlern? 
Musterbeispiel Daimler-Chrystler... man erwartet von so einer Autoschmiede auch, da sie nicht  gerade supergünstig ist, entsprechend auch gute  Qualitäten. Trotzdem kommt auch solch eine mehr oder weniger internationale Firma nicht umhin, bestimmte Produkte (Autos in dem Fall) zurückzurufen oder zu "reparieren".


----------



## Rocklandbiker (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde zunächst die Kurbel meinem Händler begutachten lassen und dann schnellstens Ersatz einfordern.
Ich weiß nicht woran es liegt aber meine schwarze RACEFACE Atlas zum Beispiel schimmert wenn Licht drauf fällt seltsamerweise lila  
Früher bei der Forged war dies nicht so.......
Wie dem auch sei, ich werde mein VERTEX mit keinen RACEFACE teilen aufbauen. Auch wenn es gewissermaßen "Stilbruch" ist, nein ich habe mir Stütze, Vorbau und Lenker von *Syntace* bestellt.
Wenn es noch mehr so machen würden, würde sich bzgl. Qualitätsfertigung einiges tun. Ich denke nur zurückgehende Umsatzzahlen ist die Sprache die hier verstanden wird. Es ist eigentlich ganz einfach.


----------



## nuts (4. Oktober 2006)

das mit dem lila is aber "normal" hatte race face bei der diabolus auch, liegt irgendwie daran, dass schwarz gar keine Farbe ist, wenn sie aber richtig lila wird, tauscht race face sie aber (war zumindest bei den lilanen Diabolus so)


----------



## numinisflo (4. Oktober 2006)

Das ist sehr seltsam mit der Deus Kurbel. Bei diesem Preis einfach eine Unverschämtheit.
Meine Diabolus hat auch nen lila Stich.


----------



## s.d (4. Oktober 2006)

Das mit der lilanen verfärbung bei entsprechendem lichteinfall ist wie schon gesagt bei Race Face "normal" man müsste allerdings mal schauen ob auch andere schwarz elox. Teile anderer Hersteller diesen Effekt aufweisen.
Jedoch kam/kommt es anscheinend vor das die Teile lila anlaufen und dann so bleiben das ist dann ein Garantiefall.


----------



## meth3434 (4. Oktober 2006)

wie es einer meiner vorredner schon ansatzweise versucht hat auszudrücken ist eine lilane Verfärbung schwarz eloxierter Teile durch UV Einstrahlung manchmal nicht auszuschliessen! Meine Spinergy Naben und die Bremshebel meiner Gustav M sind auch leicht verfärbt! Die meisten wissen wohl das eloxieren eine Veränderung der oberflächenstruktur und kein Lackieren ist. Die Farbschwankungen sind eine Folge aus dieser Veränderung, da die neue Struktur das licht jeweils unterschiedlich bricht und so Lila wirkt!

Ich wollte nur klar stellen, dass dies kein generelles Race Face problem ist und dass viele Hersteller mit sowas zu kämpfen haben! Dass race face Produkte teuer sind, befreit sie nicht von der generellen elox. problematik!

p.s.: Deinen Ärger über die Kurbeln kann ich verstehen, ich würde auf einen Umtausch setzen! Gelassenheit und Höflichkeit hat schon jede Tür geöffnet, aber das brauch ich dir ja nicht sagen 
meth


----------



## numinisflo (4. Oktober 2006)

Um genau zu sein ist dies eine ELektolyitsche OXidation von ALuminium!
Oder anders ausgedrückt: Anodisation!
Dabei wird die Metalloberfläche in eine dichte u. harte Oxidschicht verwandelt. Diese Oberfläche kann dann wiederrum mit verschiedenen Farben versehen werden.

Sicher ist dies nicht nur ein Problem von Race Face, aber selten habe ich einen Hersteller gesehen, der solch eine Masse von Problemen mit dem Verfahren hat. Ein Beispiel wo es im Eloxalbereich bei deutlich größeren Flächen zu wesentlich weniger Problemen kommt ist der Fassadenbau!

Ich persönlich bin mittlerweile ein wenig enttäuscht von Race Face - hauptsächlich wegen meinen immensen Problemen mit den BB's, aber auch ein wenig wg der Lackqualität am weißen Diabolus Vorbau und eben auch wegen der Verfärbung meiner Kurbel!


----------



## Sawa (4. Oktober 2006)

wo werden die Teile den aktuell gefertigt??
Habe jetzt schon neue Deus Sattelstützen und Vorbauten gesehen : mit  Made in Taiwan auf der Verpackung!!!

Bischn Hochpreisig für diese Art der Herstellungsorte...


----------



## numinisflo (4. Oktober 2006)

Bin eigentlich von Vancouver ausgegangen....war das blauäugig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smithy (4. Oktober 2006)

Bin von meine Race Face Kurbeln (Evolve X-Type) ebenfalls enttäuscht, nach 500km war das Innenlager hin. Ist ja ein bekanntes Problem, aber am trockensten find ich das Tech-Support Feedback von bikeaction:

"...fetten Sie bei der Montage alles gut ein. Wir erhalten ständig Lager, die sehr stark korrodiert sind. Es sind Hochleistungswälzlager, die nicht rostfrei sind. Diese müssen unbedingt vor Feuchtigkeit geschützt werden. Tragen Sie wasserfestes Fett großzügig auf und die Lebensdauer erhöht sich um ein Vielfaches"

Ja Leute, wir wärs denn mit anständigen Dichtungen? Ne, schön fetten und danach bei Sonnenschein bis zum Eiscafé. Bloss nicht ins Nasse und danach womöglich noch putzen. Mensch is´ doch klar, dass dann alles korrodiert...  

Gruß, Smithy


----------



## hardflipper (4. Oktober 2006)

Xexano schrieb:


> Gilt das Problem nur für die 2007er(?) Deus Kurbeln? (Und wirklich alle Deus-Kurbeln?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Die Aktuellen sind alle krumm!!! Egal ob Selbst-/Grauimport (meine zweite Kurbel) oder offiziell über Bikeacktion (die dritte)

Bikeacktion konnte mir und meinen Kumpel keinen Ersatz anbieten da alle Kurbeln die der BA-Mann aus dem Regal gezogen hatte so aussahen  

Meine erste war übrigens gerade!!!! Allerdings stammt die aus der ersten Serie als die Kurbellänge noch nicht Graviert sondern noch eingeschlagen war.

Meine Wut ist groß vor allem bei dem Preis!!! Wenn man das Teil in der Hand hat sieht man´s sehr deutlich 

Race Face selbst hat meine 2 emails zu diesem Thema ignoriert!?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (4. Oktober 2006)

Wobei bei dem Anodisieren/"Eloxieren" von Fassaden verschiedene Herstellungsverfahren angewandt werden welche eine unterschiedliche Langlebigkeit und Beständigkeit der anodisierten Oberfläche bewirken.

- Einstufen-Verfahren (Adsorbtionsfärbung)
- Zweistufen-Verfahren (elektrolytische Färbung)
1. Stufe: Anodisieren - 2. Stufe: Einfärben
- Kombinationsfärbung (Kombination aus dem Ein- und Zweistufen-Verfahren)
- Interferenzverfahren (ohne Farbstoffe).

Inwieweit sich die Bike- und Parthersteller (respektive Race Face) damit beschäftigt haben und welches Verfahren genau zum Tragen kommt weiss ich jetzt natürlich auch nicht.

Meine Diabolus-Kurbel weist aber mittlerweile auch einen Lila-Schimmer auf, was mich bei den Preisen doch etwas wundern lässt.

Alex


----------



## hardflipper (4. Oktober 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Wobei bei dem Anodisieren/"Eloxieren" von Fassaden verschiedene Herstellungsverfahren angewandt werden welche eine unterschiedliche Langlebigkeit und Beständigkeit der anodisierten Oberfläche bewirken.
> 
> - Einstufen-Verfahren (Adsorbtionsfärbung)
> - Zweistufen-Verfahren (elektrolytische Färbung)
> ...



Ich wäre ja heil froh wenn mein Kurbel lila wäre und dafür gerade!


----------



## akerit (5. Oktober 2006)

Zum Thema Eloxieren,

Da ich mir auch die Diabolus Kurbeln zulegen moechte, bin ich etwas Misstrauisch geworden,
nachdem ich mir diesen Thread durchgelesen habe,
Ich habe gerade mit einem frueheren  Arbeietskollegen gesprochen, der hauptsaechlich mit
Aluminium arbeitet und auch sehr viel Eloxieren laesst (Leuchtendesign, Handmade in Germany). Er meinte, das diese lilaverfaerbung daher kommt, das die Bauteile nicht lang genug
im Eloxalbad bleiben, unabhaenging von welcher Aluminiumlegierung. Nachteile: die Eloxierung ist unter Umstaenden nicht so haltbar. 
Wenn nach dem Zweistufen-Verfahren oder der Kombinationsfaerbung, wie es Bonzai1982 beschrieben hat, vorgegangen wird, duerfte keine lilafaerbung zu sehen sein.
Allerdings koennte ein leichter lilastich bei Bauteilen auftreten die blau Eloxiert sind.

Gruesse aus M


----------



## Catsoft (5. Oktober 2006)

Ich meine auch, dass die Turbine dunkler eloxiert war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (5. Oktober 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ich meine auch, dass die Turbine dunkler eloxiert war



Sorry was´n Quatsch ich erwarte von einem Teil das die 300 EUR Marke erreicht hat 100% Qualität. Früher gings doch auch und schwarz ist schwarz. Wird wohl so sein das der Produzent wer und wo immer das auch ist seine Produktionskosten gesenkt und somit seine Marge = Profit gesteigert hat.
Es dreht sich alles um´s Geld so isses und nicht anders auch bei RACEFACE leider. Es wird ja eh gekauft, oder findet Ihr die neuen Vorbauten, Stützen, Lenker etc. wirklich soooo cool ? Da ist ja Ritchey wcs um Klassen schöner. und nur weils einfach zu Rocky passt ? Was soll das ? Ich überlege die Kurbel zurückzugeben und mir eine uncoole TRUVATIV zu montieren. Ist halt leider kein "Kultteil"


----------



## Catsoft (5. Oktober 2006)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Sorry was´n Quatsch ich erwarte von einem Teil das die 300 EUR Marke erreicht hat 100% Qualität. Früher gings doch auch und schwarz ist schwarz. Wird wohl so sein das der Produzent wer und wo immer das auch ist seine Produktionskosten gesenkt und somit seine Marge = Profit gesteigert hat.
> Es dreht sich alles um´s Geld so isses und nicht anders auch bei RACEFACE leider. Es wird ja eh gekauft, oder findet Ihr die neuen Vorbauten, Stützen, Lenker etc. wirklich soooo cool ? Da ist ja Ritchey wcs um Klassen schöner. und nur weils einfach zu Rocky passt ? Was soll das ? Ich überlege die Kurbel zurückzugeben und mir eine uncoole TRUVATIV zu montieren. Ist halt leider kein "Kultteil"



Nix anderes hab ich doch gesagt: Früher waren IMHO die Teile auch bei RF besser eloxiert.

Mein Lager hat die TAC auch nicht überlegt. Rost bei der Trockenheit, Muß wohl von der abndlichen Dusche geommen sein


----------



## hardflipper (5. Oktober 2006)

Hallooooo!? 

Ich wÃ¤re froh, kÃ¶nnte ich mich Ã¼ber ne schlechte Eloxierung Ã¤rgern 

Mein, bzw. euer Problem (Denn ich bin mir sicher viele von euch fahren krumme Dinger ohne es bemerkt zu haben) ist um einiges grÃ¶Ãer!

Selbst wenn es einige vielleicht beim Treten und Anschauen nicht merken, bei einem Preis von rund 380 â¬ sind selbst 1mm Versatz auÃerhalb der Toleranz!!!!! Hier hab ich 7!!!

Falls ich in absehbarer Zeit keine gerade Kurbel bekomme, werd ich nie mehr Raze Faze fahren oder auch nur empfehlen!!! 

Habe bei coolen Kurbeln leider wenig Alternativen bei meinem Rahmen 

Wer nach einem frÃ¼hzeitigen Lagerschaden wieder ein RF-Lager fÃ¤hrt ist selbst schuld. Am besten gleich im Neuzustand bei ebay verchecken und ein Shimanolager montieren. Klar ist das stupid, aber wennÂ´s die Raze Faze Teile nicht bringen ist man halt gezwungen


----------



## b12k3 (6. Oktober 2006)

Dass Das ne schwache leistung von Race Face ist sehe ich genauso, allerdings würde ich das "..nie mehr Race Face..etc.." weglassen. Sie müssen sich nur mal wieder ein bisschen mehr mühe geben.

Es gibt übrigens von Reset auch so schicke Lager.. aus Titan


----------



## Catsoft (6. Oktober 2006)

Schicke Lager gibts einige, z.B. von Acros..... Nur Schicke Kurbeln nur sehr wenige, leider gibts die Next LP nur noch sehr selten...


----------



## Verticaldriver (6. Oktober 2006)

Normal gestern heimgefahren und man verliert die Kurbel, Kurbel ist ein 3/4 Jahr alt Innenlager 3 Wochen...

Eins weiss ich die Race Face Teile kommen ALLE weg! Teuer, Schlecht verarbeitet, und es gibt schönere....

Modell: Race Face Evolve XC 2005 / Innenlager XType Evolve 2006


----------



## Rocklandbiker (6. Oktober 2006)

Hoffentlich ist Dir das nicht im Wiegetritt passiert ?


----------



## Verticaldriver (6. Oktober 2006)

Nana bin chillig dahin gerollt, aber im Wiegetritt mal was zum brechen bringen hab i auch mal geschafft, würd sagen zvü drehmoment


----------



## bestmove (6. Oktober 2006)

Hmm, ganz schlimme Sache  aber sind das nicht alles *XC* Kurbeln?! Die Diabolus Cranks sollten doch für euer Einsatzgebiet die Richtigen sein


----------



## Rocklandbiker (6. Oktober 2006)

Die RACEFACE* ATLAS *wird als Enduro-Kurbel segmentiert !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Verticaldriver (6. Oktober 2006)

Ja mal schaun wie lang die DIABOLUS ISIS haltet...

aber allg. sind die Race Kurbeln ein Schrott


----------



## BergabHeizer (6. Oktober 2006)

naja das alle schrott sind kann ich nicht bestätigen, hatte die race face evolve dh seit 02 an meinen bikes und da war nix außer das das innenlager mal getauscht werden musste und die kurbel durfte ziemlich derbe sachen verkraften. so wie die bruchstelle aussieht ist das material fehler. Kommt vor, bei ner großen stückzahlen.
gruß
BgH


----------



## clemson (6. Oktober 2006)

tja wie es leider zeit ist in letzter zeit die quaität bei race face a wengerl auf der strecke geblieben......nur der preis ist eider  andersrum gegangen......

scheint wohl schwerig zu sein der weg von der kleineren edelschmiede zum massenhersteller........

nach syncros wohl das nächste trauerspiel um ursprünglich feine canadische teilehersteller


----------



## hardflipper (6. Oktober 2006)

Hoppla, die gebrochene Kurbel sieht ja übel aus  

durch meinen "doofen" Rahmen kann ich nur noch Hollowtech 2 oder ähnliche Kurbeln fahren.

Sprich, wenn ich keine gerade Deus XC bekomme muss ich XT fahren 

Die XTR baut schmaler und streift fast die Kettenstrebe. Was mach ich denn nun???


----------



## b12k3 (6. Oktober 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Schicke Lager gibts einige, z.B. von Acros..... Nur Schicke Kurbeln nur sehr wenige, leider gibts die Next LP nur noch sehr selten...



das Ti lager von Reset bezog sich auf Hollowtech 2 + co.


----------



## beat (7. Oktober 2006)

Mal 'ne andere Frage: Wie sieht's denn so allgemein eigentlich mit Chainsucks bei euren RF-Kurbeln aus? Race Face werben ja mit der hauseigenen "S.H.I.F.T.-Technology" ihrer Kettenblätter. Gut, besser, oder genauso anfällig wie so manches SHIMANO-Zeugs?


----------



## Catsoft (7. Oktober 2006)

b12k3 schrieb:


> das Ti lager von Reset bezog sich auf Hollowtech 2 + co.



Meine Anmerkung bzgl Innenlager auch. Hier...

Mir waren allerdings selbst die ISIS Sachen lieber...


----------



## Catsoft (7. Oktober 2006)

beat schrieb:


> Mal 'ne andere Frage: Wie sieht's denn so allgemein eigentlich mit Chainsucks bei euren RF-Kurbeln aus? Race Face werben ja mit der hauseigenen "S.H.I.F.T.-Technology" ihrer Kettenblätter. Gut, besser, oder genauso anfällig wie so manches SHIMANO-Zeugs?



Bei mir läuft eine Deus XC am Element sehr gut...


----------



## Der Toni (7. Oktober 2006)

Ich hatte an meinem Slayer mit der Deus XC anfangs ein paar Chains.
Hoffe, daß das jetzt (nach´m Einfahren) nicht mehr vorkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pharell (7. Oktober 2006)

Tag Leute

Fahre seit gut einem Jahr auch eine Deus Kurbel und bin davon sehr enttäuscht. Die Lager gehören in die Schrottkiste....so ein scheiss was produziert haben.
Und ich geb euch recht, früher haben die sich mehr mühe gegeben. Da wars noch eine Wertarbeit.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (7. Oktober 2006)

hier meine lila Kuh.......nee meine lila Kurbel


----------



## Sawa (7. Oktober 2006)

b12k3 schrieb:


> das Ti lager von Reset bezog sich auf Hollowtech 2 + co.





Schon ein schönes Lager, geht aber nur bei 68mm Kurbelgehäusebreite, da die Lager breiter bauen und somit bei 73er Kurbelgehäusen die Kurbel sonst nicht mehr draufpasst.


----------



## 007harry (7. Oktober 2006)

ihr verderbt mir ja richtig die vorfreude.
hab mir die deus aus den usa besorgt. dort hab ich sie für umgerechnet 200 erstanden inkl. versand! bei mir steht auch auf der packung "made in canada".
hab sie gerade mal zusammengesteckt vor lauter besorgnis dass sie evtl. krumm seien könnte, aber nach augenmaß sieht sie gerade aus. auch mein schwarz ist richtiges schwarz.
die 7mm abweichung sind natürlich schon happig. die messmethode ist natürlich auch net ganz das wahre aber mann konnte es ja gut erkennen... da müssen die die welle beim einpressen um gute 2° verdreht haben. sollte schon nicht passieren.
ich hoffe dass bei mir das innenlager mitspielen wird. rf beschränkt ja auch den einsatzbereich des lagers. auf dem aufkleber steht extra "no jumping". 
...da will sich jemand aus der affäre ziehen
mal sehen wie´s wird.


----------



## toschi (7. Oktober 2006)

hardflipper schrieb:


> ...durch meinen "doofen" Rahmen kann ich nur noch Hollowtech 2 oder ähnliche Kurbeln fahren.
> 
> Sprich, wenn ich keine gerade Deus XC bekomme muss ich XT fahren
> 
> Die XTR baut schmaler und streift fast die Kettenstrebe...


An Deinem doofen Rahmen geht XTR und auch Truvativ, tut mir aber leid das Du son Ärger mit der RazeFaze hast.


----------



## b12k3 (7. Oktober 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Meine Anmerkung bzgl Innenlager auch. Hier...
> 
> Mir waren allerdings selbst die ISIS Sachen lieber...



Ups, sorry *G*



Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> hier meine lila Kuh.......nee meine lila Kurbel



Hoppla, ich habs mir nicht ganz so böse vorgestellt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (9. Oktober 2006)

Also ich bekomm die Kurbel 1:1 ersetzt. Gehört sich aber auch so finde ich.


----------



## Sw!tch (9. Oktober 2006)

oh wow! wo ich das jetzt hier so lese, bin ich ja heilfroh das ich mir bisher keine race face parts leisten konnte!


----------



## hardflipper (9. Oktober 2006)

toschi schrieb:


> An Deinem doofen Rahmen geht XTR und auch Truvativ, tut mir aber leid das Du son Ärger mit der RazeFaze hast.



Jo, hast schon recht. Aber bei der Truvativ muss ich erst basteln (seh ich nicht ein) und die XTR hab ich am Artuhr seinem Rad mal begutachet ---> noch knapper als die Race Face  Da passt kein Blatt Papier mehr zwischen Rahmen und Kurbelarm.

@ 007harry:

Was ist an der Messmethode auszusetzen??? 
Ich hab das schon recht präziese duchgeführt und garantiere mir selbst eine Toleranz von +/- 0,5 mm. Habe die Pedalaugen mit dem Messschieber ausgerichtet und die Achse auch. Konnte leider nicht gleichzeitig fotografieren und den Messschieber dazu halten. 

Hab übrigens Feinmechaniker gelernt, da hat man auch ein Gefühl für die Sache und kann mit einfachen Mitteln präziese schaffen


----------



## Der Toni (9. Oktober 2006)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> oh wow! wo ich das jetzt hier so lese, bin ich ja heilfroh das ich mir bisher keine race face parts leisten konnte!




nicht, das der Eindruck entstünde, alle Race Face Kurbeln wären lila und krumm.






trotzdem finde ich, so eine Marke wie Race Face sollte schleunigst was an Ihren Qualitätskontrollen tun.


----------



## luxuzz (16. Dezember 2006)

mensch euer gemeckert ist echt hard.Race Face ist eigentliche eine spitzen Firma. Ihr müsst auch mal weiter denken als die bescheuert Deus Kurbel. Denn raceface stellt noch lenker,sattelstützen usw her.Dort sind die produkte einfach mal spitze. Ich bin mit meiner Diabolus kurbel in weiss total zufrieden. Dafür über meinen diabolus vorbau in weiss eher unzufrieden
Bilder verdeutlichen dies gut


----------



## numinisflo (16. Dezember 2006)

Du disqualifizierst dich in regelmäßigen Abständen selbst!
Ich frage mich, wer hier mal weiter denken sollte....


----------



## Nofaith (17. Dezember 2006)

Na, da bin ich ja platt!

Vor Tagen bin ich noch fast gesteinigt worden wegen meiner Kritik an Race Face Im Thread Deus oder XTR!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=250841


----------



## bike-it-easy (17. Dezember 2006)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Na, da bin ich ja platt!
> 
> Vor Tagen bin ich noch fast gesteinigt worden wegen meiner Kritik an Race Face Im Thread Deus oder XTR!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=250841



Ach komm, das war doch nicht schlimm. Wenn du wirklich wissen willst, was schlimm ist, geh mal ins DDD-Forum. Da gibts bestimmte Bereiche, wenn du da mal eine komische Meinung von dir gibst, dann weisst du, was steinigen wirklich bedeutet. 
Dagegen war der von dir zitierte Thread ja fast noch ein Paradebeispiel für angenehme und gepflegte Konversation. 


Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Alesana (17. Dezember 2006)

zum thema nochma mit der gebrochenen evolve xc, so ähnlich sah meine diabolus nach einem jahr auch aus


----------



## meth3434 (17. Dezember 2006)

luxuzz schrieb:


> mensch euer gemeckert ist echt hard.Race Face ist eigentliche eine spitzen Firma. Ihr müsst auch mal weiter denken als die bescheuert Deus Kurbel. Denn raceface stellt noch lenker,sattelstützen usw her.Dort sind die produkte einfach mal spitze. Ich bin mit meiner Diabolus kurbel in weiss total zufrieden. Dafür über meinen diabolus vorbau in weiss eher unzufrieden
> Bilder verdeutlichen dies gut




du bist der hammer! GO LUXUZZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (22. Dezember 2006)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> hier meine lila Kuh.......nee meine lila Kurbel



Tja, meine neue Atlas Kurbel liegt schon beim Händler...

Wie alt war Deine Kurbel als sie sich so extrem verfärbt hatte? 

Hast Du schon versucht die Kurbel beim Händler zu reklamieren?


----------



## mr320 (27. Dezember 2006)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, welche Innenlager mit race face x-Type kompatibel sind. Würde gern beim Innenlager auf einen anderen Hersteller zurückgreifen, da die race face ja anscheinend nicht so das Wahre sind. (Shimano,Truvativ, FSA)


----------



## hardflipper (27. Dezember 2006)

mr320 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen, welche Innenlager mit race face x-Type kompatibel sind. Würde gern beim Innenlager auf einen anderen Hersteller zurückgreifen, da die race face ja anscheinend nicht so das Wahre sind. (Shimano,Truvativ, FSA)



Nimm das Shimano XT hatte meine erste Deus nur mit XT Lager gefahren. 

100 % kompatibel! Steht sogar auf der RF-Homepage!

Truvativ könnte evtl nicht passen, da die keine E-Type Umwerfer vorgesehen haben und  somit eine andere Einbaubreite haben. Der letzte Satzt ist aber ohne Gewähr!


----------



## mr320 (28. Dezember 2006)

Danke. Das wollte ich hören. Sind die shimano Lager überhaupt einzeln zu bekommen ?


----------



## Wandlerin (28. Dezember 2006)

Ein Freund von mir hat jetzt auf Acros Innenlager (Made in Germany), haben einen zusäzlichen Lippdichtungsring nach außen und sind zumindest teilweise zerlegbar_ wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe- gewechselt und ist nach 4 RF-Lagern Top zufrieden!!!

Anscheinend ist auch das Knacken verschwunden.

Bei Interesse einfach mal mit Frank Kimmerle in Gärtringen in Verbindung setzen, dort wurde das Lager vom RM-Fachmann (sehr empfehlenswert) getauscht!


----------



## hardflipper (28. Dezember 2006)

mr320 schrieb:


> Danke. Das wollte ich hören. Sind die shimano Lager überhaupt einzeln zu bekommen ?




Natürlich!  

Ist meiner Ansicht nach die writschaftlichste Lösung!


----------



## Jimmy82 (9. März 2007)

hey @hardflipper:

was ist denn eigentlich aus der sache geworden ??
ich habe auch ne Deus XC und meine ist auch derbe krumm habe ich jetzt gesehen ! Mindestens so wie deine wenn nicht schlimmer.
Was kann ich machen.
Ehrlich gesagt will ich am liebsten mein geld wieder und was anderes.
hab keine Lust mehr auf den RaceFace Kurbelkram.


----------



## hardflipper (10. März 2007)

Jimmy82 schrieb:


> hey @hardflipper:
> 
> was ist denn eigentlich aus der sache geworden ??
> ich habe auch ne Deus XC und meine ist auch derbe krumm habe ich jetzt gesehen ! Mindestens so wie deine wenn nicht schlimmer.
> ...





Bei meiner ersten hab ich so ca. ein halbes Jahr rumgemacht bis der Ebay-Grauimporteur mir das Geld wieder zurücküberwiesen hatte.

Anschließend hab ich sie bei einem Laden gekauft der sein Zeug über Bikeaction bezieht. 

Wer hätte es gedacht, Kurbel wieder krumm  

Der Händler hat dann mit Bikeaction gesprochen und mir 4 Satz Kurbeln zukommen lassen  
Hab mir dann eine ausgesucht und die anderen wieder zurückgeschickt.

Von den 4 Kurbeln waren 2 einwandfrei, 1 war noch annehmbar und eine war für den Preis zu krumm.

MfG


----------



## Jimmy82 (10. März 2007)

also sollte es wenig probleme mit dem tausch geben ?

hälst du denn diese "Totpunktüberwindungs" Sache für total quatsch ??
hört sich doch garnet so unschlüssig an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 15at170mod (24. März 2007)

Hallo Leute. Wollte mir eigentlich am Montag eine Diabolus-Kurbel bestellen.
Aber nach diesem Thread lass ich das wohl besser sein.
Hoffe nur, dass der bereits bestellte Diabolus DH 2 Vorbau und der passende Diabolus Lenker besser sind...


----------



## hardflipper (24. März 2007)

Jimmy82 schrieb:


> also sollte es wenig probleme mit dem tausch geben ?
> 
> hälst du denn diese "Totpunktüberwindungs" Sache für total quatsch ??
> hört sich doch garnet so unschlüssig an





Totaler Unsinn!!!!

Der Mensch gibt ungern Fehler zu! Er erfindet lieber ne gute Ausrede.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (24. März 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Tja, meine neue Atlas Kurbel liegt schon beim Händler...
> 
> Wie alt war Deine Kurbel als sie sich so extrem verfärbt hatte?
> 
> Hast Du schon versucht die Kurbel beim Händler zu reklamieren?



Ist zwar schon ne weile her aber trotzdem ein kurzes Feedback.
Kurbel wurde anstandslos ausgetauscht. Innerhalb kürzester Zeit. Mittlerweile habe ich das Neuteil verkauft und mir ne günstige Stylo montiert. Dieser Thread gibt mir Anlass aber noch etwas auszuholen.
Ich finde die aktuellen Teile von RACEFACE (ich beziehe mich auf Vorbau und Sattelstütze) sehen sowas von Tai-billig aus, das ich nicht mehr bereit bin dies in harten EUROS zu bezahlen. Ich hatte gestern Abend das Vergnügen bei einem Händler mir das neue SLAYER SXC anzusehen. Wunderschönes Bike mit unansehlichen billig wirkenden RF Vorbau Deus XC und Deus Sattelstütze. Ich kauf mir sowas nicht. Und Rocky währe gut beraten sich bzgl. der Anbauteile anderswo umzuschauen. Billig Look ohne Ende meiner meinung nach. Dagegen sind die Vorbauten etc. der vergangennen Jahre ja richtig schön gewesen. Ebenso EASTON !!! Unglaublich wie beschissen der Vorbau EA50-70 aussieht. Wer kauft sich sowas zum Nachrüsten ?? Tunen ??? ich nicht. Obwohl RF und Easton ja eigentlich an ein Rocky gehört. Da brech ich besser aus und verbaue dann doch Syntace Teile oder zb. die hammergeilen THOMSON Parts. Vergleicht mal diese Teile !!! und vergleicht mal die Preise.
No more RaceFace und EASTON Vorbauten, never !!!!!!!


----------



## hardflipper (24. März 2007)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon ne weile her aber trotzdem ein kurzes Feedback.
> Kurbel wurde anstandslos ausgetauscht. Innerhalb kürzester Zeit. Mittlerweile habe ich das Neuteil verkauft und mir ne günstige Stylo montiert. Dieser Thread gibt mir Anlass aber noch etwas auszuholen.
> Ich finde die aktuellen Teile von RACEFACE (ich beziehe mich auf Vorbau und Sattelstütze) sehen sowas von Tai-billig aus, das ich nicht mehr bereit bin dies in harten EUROS zu bezahlen. Ich hatte gestern Abend das Vergnügen bei einem Händler mir das neue SLAYER SLX anzusehen. Wunderschönes Bike mit unansehlichen billig wirkenden RF Vorbau Deus XC und Deus Sattelstütze. Ich kauf mir sowas nicht. Und Rocky währe gut beraten sich bzgl. der Anbauteile anderswo umzuschauen. Billig Look ohne Ende meiner meinung nach. Dagegen sind die Vorbauten etc. der vergangennen Jahre ja richtig schön gewesen. Ebenso EASTON !!! Unglaublich wie beschissen der Vorbau EA50-70 aussieht. Wer kauft sich sowas zum Nachrüsten ?? Tunen ??? ich nicht. Obwohl RF und Easton ja eigentlich an ein Rocky gehört. Da brech ich besser aus und verbaue dann doch Syntace Teile oder zb. die hammergeilen THOMSON Parts. Vergleicht mal diese Teile !!! und vergleicht mal die Preise.
> No more RaceFace und EASTON Vorbauten, never !!!!!!!



Meine Worte aus deinem Munde, ähh Fingern.

Außer der Kurbel kannste Race Face voll vergessen. Evtl. die Stüze noch.

Easton fand ich noch nie nur ansatzweise interessant.

Ne frechheit ist auch der Preis der Krubel und dazu kommt noch die Oberfläche die so vor sich hin gammelt, da jene blank ist, und nicht eloxiert.


----------



## Schwarzwald (25. März 2007)

Selbst die Deus XC Stütze hielt im Bike Sport News Dauertest nicht den dynamischen Belastungen stand. War zwar besser als die meisten Anderen, 
aber eben nicht bei 100%. Test Fazit: *relativ sicher* 

Grüße
Schwarzwald


----------



## hardflipper (26. März 2007)

Schwarzwald schrieb:


> Selbst die Deus XC Stütze hielt im Bike Sport News Dauertest nicht den dynamischen Belastungen stand. War zwar besser als die meisten Anderen,
> aber eben nicht bei 100%. Test Fazit: *relativ sicher*
> 
> Grüße
> Schwarzwald



Mhhh, haben die auch die evolve Stütze getestet? Relativ sicher ist mir leider nicht sicher genug. Hab vor einiger Zeit miterlebt wie mein Kumpel ne Stütze zerlegt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (26. März 2007)

Das wird ja hier langsam zum "wir kotzen uns jetzt mal alle über Race Face aus-Thread"?

Sorry, aber meine neue Atlas Kurbel ist *gerade* und *schwarz* (vor allem mit den schönen schwarzen Team Rings *schwärm*)...

...und schöner als die *aktuellen* Race Face Parts finde ich eigentlich nur die *alten* Race Face Parts.  Aber früher war eh alles besser 

Was ansonsten momentan so am Markt zu haben ist haut mich auch nicht von Hocker...


----------



## hardflipper (26. März 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Das wird ja hier langsam zum "wir kotzen uns jetzt mal alle über Race Face aus-Thread"?
> 
> Sorry, aber meine neue Atlas Kurbel ist *gerade* und *schwarz* (vor allem mit den schönen schwarzen Team Rings *schwärm*)...
> 
> ...




Viel Spass mit deiner neuen Kurbel! 

Ich hatte ja schon ein par mal erwähnt, dass es keine Alternative zur Race Face Kurbel gibt! Sonst hätte ich mir den Stress mit den krummen Dingern nicht gegeben und bei der ersten gleich mein Geld zurückverlangt.

Die aktuellen Vorbauten sind aber wirklich lumpert! Keine Frage, die Syntace und Ritchey Teile sind auch nicht besser, höchstens leichter.

Hope sollte man in erwägung ziehen, wenn man auf coole gefräste Teile Steht!

Gut Nacht.


----------



## Schwarzwald (27. März 2007)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Mhhh, haben die auch die evolve Stütze getestet? Relativ sicher ist mir leider nicht sicher genug. Hab vor einiger Zeit miterlebt wie mein Kumpel ne Stütze zerlegt hat.



Die Evolve war nicht dabei. Race Face (83,5%) war die beste von denen, die nicht zu 100% bestanden haben. 100% war Syntace, Truvativ, SDG, Ritchey, Pro, x-tas-y, NC17 und FSA. Worst Case war Schmolke & Bontager <1%. Easton, Thomson usw. irgendwo dazwischen. Der Test kam mir recht objektiv vor.


----------



## Schwarzwald (27. März 2007)

@All Mountain - Du arbeitest nicht zufällig bei bike-action


----------



## Rocklandbiker (27. März 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Das wird ja hier langsam zum "wir kotzen uns jetzt mal alle über Race Face aus-Thread"?
> 
> Sorry, aber meine neue Atlas Kurbel ist *gerade* und *schwarz* (vor allem mit den schönen schwarzen Team Rings *schwärm*)...
> 
> ...


All-Mountain

die neuen RACEFACE Vorbauten sind der letzte Scheiß. Punkt ! 
die EASTON Vorbauten sind der letzte Scheiß. Punkt !
Ist einfach so. Und "früher war alles besser" trifft in dem Falle zu. Ist so !


----------



## Rocklandbiker (27. März 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Was ansonsten momentan so am Markt zu haben ist haut mich auch nicht von Hocker...



Dann schau Dir mal die Vorbauten von ACROS-HOPE-THOMSON-USE an.......ehrlich solltest Du mal tun. Dann stellste dich vorn Spiegel und kuckst dich an mit dem Satz "Die RF PArts sind aber schöner"


----------



## soederbohm (27. März 2007)

Na da hört sich aber jemand recht verbittert an, wie? Ich glaube, ob ein Vorbau schön ist oder nicht, darüber brauchen wir hier nicht streiten. Ist doch letztlich alles subjektiv. Ich find das Slayer HotRod auch sauhässlich, aber Du darfst es trotzdem gern fahren 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## bestmove (27. März 2007)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Na da hört sich aber jemand recht verbittert an, wie? Ich glaube, ob ein Vorbau schön ist oder nicht, darüber brauchen wir hier nicht streiten. Ist doch letztlich alles subjektiv. Ich find das Slayer HotRod auch sauhässlich, aber Du darfst es trotzdem gern fahren
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



Das muss ich mal unterstreichen und nochmal betonen, alles SUBJEKTIV!! Ich find Easton auch bescheiden ... aber jeder nach seiner Facon.


----------



## hardflipper (27. März 2007)

Naja, man kann aber zumindest die Ausführung/ Verarbeitung objektiv bewerten und die ist am Race Face Vorbau gemessen echt nicht hervorragend.

Die Ritcheys sind auch nicht schöner/liebevoller gemacht.

Wenn man den USE Vorbau dagegen sieht, oder einen Hope dann merkt man den Unterschied auch als Fertigungstechnischer Laie. (sollte man)

Das Easton Zeug wirkt von der Machart her einfach billig! Was nicht heisst, dass es keine Leute gibt denen es gefällt. Es soll ja auch Leute geben die die Optik nicht als oberstes Kriterium in der Teilewahl haben


----------



## Schwarzwald (27. März 2007)

Der Vollständigkeit wegen sollte bei der Aufzählung schöner Teile Syntace nicht fehlen. Sind nicht nur schön, sondern halten auch 

Grüße
Schwarzwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (27. März 2007)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Naja, man kann aber zumindest die Ausführung/ Verarbeitung objektiv bewerten und die ist am Race Face Vorbau gemessen echt nicht hervorragend.


Aha, was genau ist nicht hervorragend?



hardflipper schrieb:


> Wenn man den USE Vorbau dagegen sieht, oder einen Hope dann merkt man den Unterschied auch als Fertigungstechnischer Laie. (sollte man)


Ich hatte noch keinen in der Hand, was merkt man da?

Versuche doch bitte das ein bissl zu präzisieren damit jeder weiß, wo die Qualitätsunterschiede zusuchen sind. Meine Nortshore Kurbeln halten schon seit 3-4 Jahren, der neue Deus Vorbau, die Deus Sattelstütze bereiten mir ebenfalls keine Probleme.


----------



## soederbohm (27. März 2007)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Wenn man den USE Vorbau dagegen sieht, oder einen Hope dann merkt man den Unterschied auch als Fertigungstechnischer Laie. (sollte man)



Wär mal interessant, was ein Nicht-Laie dazu sagt.


----------



## All-Mountain (27. März 2007)

An meinen Rennrad-Rahmen wird wohl dieses feine Teilchen drankommen:


----------



## Catsoft (28. März 2007)

Ist (mir) leider ein büschen zu schwer. Aber du kannst ja ml die Einzelteile genau auswiegen


----------



## All-Mountain (29. März 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ist (mir) leider ein büschen zu schwer. Aber du kannst ja ml die Einzelteile genau auswiegen



RF Cadence 820 g <-> Shimano Ultegra 823 g (Herstellerangaben) ist für mich ok. Ultegra & Co finde ich schon recht häßlich...

Was würdest Du dranbauen?


----------



## hardflipper (29. März 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> Aha, was genau ist nicht hervorragend?
> 
> 
> Ich hatte noch keinen in der Hand, was merkt man da?
> ...



Die Hope, USE, Thomson Teile sind halt liebevoller/aufwendiger gemacht. Der Race Face ist sicherlich nicht schlecht. Wenn man aber einen Maschinenbau-/Feinwerktechnischen Beruf erlernt hat entwickelt man ein Gespühr und eine Vorliebe für aufwendig gemachte Sachen. 

Der Raze Faze ist halt ein gestrahltes Schmiedeteil was man schön in Großserie herstellen kann und die anderen Kandidaten  sind gefräst. Was nicht heißt, dass das sinnvoller oder haltbarer ist sondern einfach nur dekadent! 

Ich steh halt drauf und die meisten in der Fertigung/ Konstruktion arbeiten und wissen wie sowas hergestellt wird und welch ein Aufwand da teilweise drinsteckt, werden ähnlich denken.

Ich hab übrigens nie behauptet, dass es mit dem Vorbau oder der Stütze Probleme gibt/ geben wird! Von Qualitätsunterschieden kann man in dem Fall wahrscheinlich auch nicht sprechen wenn man es an der Haltbarkeit und am Gewicht fest macht.

Ich hoffe das ist nachvollziehbar!?


----------



## Joe911 (30. März 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> An meinen Rennrad-Rahmen wird wohl dieses feine Teilchen drankommen:



... und ich fahr dieses Teilchen schon seit letztem Jahr. 820gr ist übrigends Wunschvorstellung des Herstellers - meine wiegt als 175mm Compact mit 36/50 exakt 843gr und ist damit immer noch leichter als Truvativ Rouleur, FSA Gossamer,...


----------



## hardflipper (1. April 2007)

Joe911 schrieb:


> ... und ich fahr dieses Teilchen schon seit letztem Jahr. 820gr ist übrigends Wunschvorstellung des Herstellers - meine wiegt als 175mm Compact mit 36/50 exakt 843gr und ist damit immer noch leichter als Truvativ Rouleur, FSA Gossamer,...




ja ja, meine Deus ist mit 850g auch ein gutes Stück von den angegebenen 835Grämmern weg


----------



## All-Mountain (1. April 2007)

Joe911 schrieb:


> ... und ich fahr dieses Teilchen schon seit letztem Jahr. 820gr ist übrigends Wunschvorstellung des Herstellers - meine wiegt als 175mm Compact mit 36/50 exakt 843gr und ist damit immer noch leichter als Truvativ Rouleur, FSA Gossamer,...



Wie bist Du in punkto Funktion zufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (13. April 2007)

So nachdem ich meine RACEFACE Kurbel (siehe einige Seiten zurück) zurückgegeben habe wegen Verfärbung der Eloxalschicht fängt nun mein RF Deus Vorbau an sich ganz zart in lila zu verwandeln. Ich hab jetzt endgültig die Nase voll von den RF Teilen. Die neuen Vorbau bzw. Lenker sind eh nicht mein Geschmack. Werde nun auf THOMSON umrüsten. Ist zwar wie ich finde ein wenig Stilbruch, aber das beste meiner Meinung nach was es in dem Bereich so gibt. An ChrisKing und THOMSON kommt zur Zeit keiner ran. Doch halt stopp syntace für Gewichtsfetischisten ist selbstverständlich auch top !
schönes Wochenende und happy trails......RK


----------



## hardflipper (14. April 2007)

So nach 5 Monaten ist jetzt endlich das Tretlager meiner DEUS tot und das mittlere Blatt kann man auch austauschen.

Die Kurbel sieht auch nicht mehr schön aus, weil angegammelt. Blöd, dass das Teil nicht eloxiert ist 
Naja, muss ich das Teil wohl polieren. Ich reise übrigens nach Kanada, wenn´s im August klappt. Soll ich euch n par Race Face Teile mitbringen 

Die Achse rostet auch aber ich bleib der Kurbel treu --> Siehe Sig


----------



## numinisflo (14. April 2007)

Meine Kurbel wird auch langsam ein wenig lila (meine Diabolus) aber mir ist das momentan völlig egal, funktional gibt es nichts einzuwenden und dieses Problem ist daher völlig sekundär.

Grundsätzlich sollte so etwas natürlich bei einem Produkt dieser Preiskategorie nicht passieren, jedoch steht da einfach die Funktion völlig im Vordergrund!


----------



## Freeerider81 (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hab leider auch ein Problem mit meiner Race Face Diabolus Kurbel.
Ich weis nicht wie, aber irgendwie passt die Verzahnung nicht mehr. Wenn ich die Kurbel ausbaue und ohne Schrauben ganz normal zusammenstecke, hat die Kurbel mehrere Millimeter Spiel. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich mit der Kurbel zu 90% auf normalen Touren unterwegs bin, also eigentlich keine starke Belasung und ich wiege gerade mal 68kg. 
Hat von euch einer ne Ahnung, ob nach fast drei Jahren noch so was wie Kulanz bei BikeAction existiert?
Danke schon mal!


----------



## hardflipper (5. Juni 2007)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich hab leider auch ein Problem mit meiner Race Face Diabolus Kurbel.
> Ich weis nicht wie, aber irgendwie passt die Verzahnung nicht mehr. Wenn ich die Kurbel ausbaue und ohne Schrauben ganz normal zusammenstecke, hat die Kurbel mehrere Millimeter Spiel. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich mit der Kurbel zu 90% auf normalen Touren unterwegs bin, also eigentlich keine starke Belasung und ich wiege gerade mal 68kg.
> ...



Vermutlich ist da nix mehr mit Kulanz drin. Kannst aber mal Bilder vom Sachverhalt an Bikeaction schicken und fragen wie´s aussieht.

Wenn nix geht pack das Teil in die Vitrine und hol dir was gscheits, aber was!?

Gruß


----------

